# Gig at the Camrose Casino



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Sept 19-20, our band is playing at the Camrose Resort Casino - http://www.camrose.westerncanadaresorts.com/

Come on out and gamble and listen to us! You can sit in on a song or two as well, if you wish.

Robert


----------

